# Throws up after eating ice



## Mssjnnfer

How much are they eating? Are they gobbling it down? Maybe they're eating so much so quickly that it's just not agreeing with them?

I'd be careful, though. I read somewhere that eating like... a lot of ice can cause bloat. Don't quote me (and don't freak out) though because I'm not sure. Hopefully someone else can chime in with that one.


----------



## BeauShel

If the dogs are hot when they eat ice it can make them throw up. Not all dogs can handle the cold with ice so just I wouldnt give it to them. There was a thread about ice and bloat but it was more complicated than the ice and bloat. I will find the thread. Here is the thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20017


----------



## Blondie

I will add ice cubes to my dogs water when it's hot and we just come in from activity outside. She can than retrieve the ice from the water, which she does and makes a mess, but I don't care.


----------



## hotel4dogs

both my boys throw up from eating ice. I think it's great...if they ever eat something they shouldn't, I know how to make them vomit!
Tito will throw up from drinking very cold water, too.
I think it causes their stomach to spasm, and in dogs that causes vomiting.
My vet says not to worry about it.
(My girl does not vomit from ice)


----------



## Dallas Gold

Also, they can chip their teeth on ice. I got a lecture from our vet once with our first golden when she found out he had eaten ice and chipped his tooth....:doh:


----------



## ronniestl

Thanks for all the info. I think I may just start putting it in their water when they are outside because they love it so much. It's hard not to give it to them when they hear the ice dispenser on my refrig., they come running up and sit right down in front of me waiting to get a piece of ice! LOL 

That seems odd that ice would chip their teeth since they chew on hard bones all the time, but I guess it's possible. I'll ask my vet about the ice next time I take them in. 

Again, thanks for all the responses.


----------



## looloolab

dogs throw up on ice i found out the hard way through my bank account and the vets. we did many tests and she never used to throw up on it. now she does. test your dog feed dog then feed ice after u play or ts hot out and if vomit within a minute then boom no more ice like u used to give.. i never had problem with ice vomit till recently


----------



## Bat woman

My golden is 5 years old and we have given him ice since he was a puppy. Just recently he started throwing up and we kept giving him ice. We had no idea that was the problem. We did a process of elimination and it was the ice. Don't know why this just started after all of these years.


----------



## Neeko13

My boy Neeko throws up after eating ice!!! He doesn't get it often, but he can t eat it within 2 hrs. Of eating...amazing so many dogs throw up after it...


----------



## Larebear

My dog is pit /boxer mix . And any time she eats snow or ice she will throw up . It’s nothing serious ,this has happened since she was a pup and now she is 10 years old and very healthy . She will eat the snow to play with it and she stills throws up .


----------



## JulesAK

hotel4dogs said:


> both my boys throw up from eating ice. I think it's great...if they ever eat something they shouldn't, I know how to make them vomit!
> Tito will throw up from drinking very cold water, too.
> I think it causes their stomach to spasm, and in dogs that causes vomiting.
> My vet says not to worry about it.
> (My girl does not vomit from ice)


Oh my goodness. We have this exact same thing with our lab. It didn't affect him as a puppy but as he got older, nothing cold at all and water has to be lukewarm. It is not great when we have snow outside and he eats it then comes inside to throw up 

Jules


----------



## LindaMac

JulesAK said:


> Oh my goodness. We have this exact same thing with our lab. It didn't affect him as a puppy but as he got older, nothing cold at all and water has to be lukewarm. It is not great when we have snow outside and he eats it then comes inside to throw up
> 
> Jules


Me too have a 13 year old golden who always ate ice cubes and ice cream, when she was 6 I gave her a bit of ice cream she instantly threw up. Was shocked ice cubes were her ”summer cookie”. We were living on an island in Turks and Caicos so didn’t give it much thought figured she was hot and ice cream was just to much. Well tried again a month later same thing. Wasn’t a problem after that kept her away from ice cubes and ice cream, my other golden loves ice cubes now 9 no problems. 

We just came back home to Canada this year now with the snow she loves to play and eat it.... well same thing within a minute up comes breakfast  she knows but sometimes playing in the snow its just to hard to resist


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Lesson learned here the hard way,
Addy loved icicles in the winter time, so didn't think much about giving her Ice cubes on a hot day, obviously a mistake, because up came the breakfast.....I am so grateful for this forum, after many years of living with dogs, you would think there would be no surprises.....


----------

